# Halloween Theater



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Video:
Panasonic TC-P55VT30 
Panasonic DMP-BDT310

Audio:
ONKYO TS-XR806
Emotiva UPA-7
Behringer EP4000 x2
Samson parametric EQ (bypassed since I got the miniDSP)
MiniDSP 2x4 Balanced
UMIK-1

Speakers:
L & R Klipsch KL-6502
Center Klipsch KL-6504
Surround Klipsch KS-7800
Dual opposed Mach5 UXL-18's Build


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Mach 5 Pi 18 LLT - Box Design


----------

